# Steuersatz für 6.6, welchen???



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass vereinzelt beim Modell 6.6 Schwierigkeiten mit dem Steuerrohr aufgetreten sind, dass es sogar Risse beim Steuersatz einpressen bekommen hat, da hier gewisse Tolernanzen beim Innendurchmesser aufgetreten sind. Ausserdem habe ich bei einem Versender folgenden Satz gelesen:



> Intense Cycles strongly recommends against using any headset with an OD above 1.9565". This specifically refers to the Cane Creek Double X series, as well as any other head set creating an interference of .0050 or larger.



An und für sich verstehe ich diesen Satz, zumindest glaube ich das. Doch in der Galerie von http://forums.mtbr.com/ habe ich ziemlich viele 6.6er mit den CaneCreek Steuersätzen gesehen. Sind sich diese Leute nicht darüber im klaren, oder verstehe ich was falsch??


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hab den Hope drin, der baut jedoch sehr niedrig und es wird knapp mit der Gabel am Unterrohr (wegen dem ATA Deckel->den mache ich dann eben ab)

Vorher war ein FSA drin....no Probs

ansonsten würde ich noch den Acros nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mich nun auch ein wenig in amerikanischen Foren herumgeschlagen. Was ich dort rausgefunden habe, ist, dass einige frühere Exemplare des 6.6 Rahmens gewisse Toleranzen hatten, was den Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs angeht. Gibt auch einige Steuersätze, die gut passen, sollten halt nicht dicker, also 4,96 cm dick sein...


----------



## Stefan3500 (5. Dezember 2007)

hab auch etwas zu dem Thema rumgelesen , weil mein Uzzi einen niedrigeren Steuersatz bekommen soll.

Aber jeder blubbert was anderes und es werden alle möglichen Steuersätze ohne Probleme verbaut. Die Cane Creks sind wohl neuerdings sogar im Works Kit enthalten  

Hört sich für mich eher nach einem (inzwischen abgestellten ??) Toleranzproblem von Intense im Steuerrohrbereich an. Hab jetzt den Sunline V1 Reducer gekauft, obwohl laut chainreactioncycles "not recommendet".

Vielleicht kann MS-racing was dazu sagen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Dezember 2007)

ich wollte immer den FSA Orbit Z 1,5R haben, hab ihn aber nirgendwo bekommen. 
hab jetzt den FSA Orbit Extrem Pro 1,5Rgenommen, der is hald leider nich integriert. ChrisKing stellt seit kurzen eine 1,5er her, der wäre sicher interessant.


----------



## iRider (5. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ich wollte immer den FSA Orbit Z 1,5R haben, hab ihn aber nirgendwo bekommen.



Sei froh, ist der letzte Sch....! Ist eigentlich nur wie eine billige Version der E13 Reducer Cups + billige Lager. Schlecht gedichtet. Ein O-Ring je Seite zusätzlich zur Dichtung des Lagers der noch nicht einmal da bleibt wo er hingehört. Und über die Lebensdauer von den von FSA verwendeten Lagern brauchen wir garnicht reden


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Dezember 2007)

ok, danke für die info....die E13 Reducer Caps hatte ich vorher drin, hab aber eine Pike drinnen und somit war der lenkwinkel viel zu steil....

werd mir eine Nixon Instrinisic reintun und dann ev. wieder auf E13 wechseln...
(welche lager sind denn für die ReduceCaps am besten?)


mist, am geilsten wäre trotzdem der 1.5er king. gibts den schon bei uns? wird sicher wieder mal eine preisliche ocasione...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2007)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> hab auch etwas zu dem Thema rumgelesen , weil mein Uzzi einen niedrigeren Steuersatz bekommen soll.
> 
> Aber jeder blubbert was anderes und es werden alle möglichen Steuersätze ohne Probleme verbaut. Die Cane Creks sind wohl neuerdings sogar im Works Kit enthalten
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich mich heute längere Zeit in amerikanischen Foren herumgeschlagen habe, bin ich auch auf ein paar interessante Dinge gestossen, SUFU sei Dank



> All the incedents that have been previously mentioned about the headset/headtube issues have been solved. Bottom line is that anodizing adds a few microns to the material and this can create tolerance variances in the measurement of the headset O.D. The only Intense frames this was happening to( to my knowledge) was the early 6.6's- I could be wrong though... I did find out that the issue had to do with the machining of the actual headtube rather than the headset manufacturer...



also hört es sich eher nach einem (inzwischen abgestellten ??) Toleranzproblem von Intense im Steuerrohrbereich an!!!

und zu den Sunline Steuersätzen:



> Not true, they will fit, and I talked to Chainreaction about it, they said they measured it wrong, strange they haven't taken it of the site, the were affraid it would press in too deep, but it will be fine. Talked to Intense too



also passen die Sunline Steuersätze doch, es wurde scheinbar nur nicht von der Seite genommen, da diese von der Einpresstiefe lediglich nicht in die 6.6 Rahmen passen, jedoch ins UZZI schon, da dieser Rahmen auch höhere Einpresstiefen ermöglicht, während beim 6.6 nach ca. 20mm eine interne Verstärkung des Steuerrohrs stattfindet...

Ausserdem habe ich jetzt einen FSA 1.5 Steuersatz von mir gemessen, ausserdem einen von einem Händler, jeweils die obere und die Untere Lagerschale.

1,9565 Zoll entsprechen etwa 49,695mm, also gerundet 49,7mm. Jeweils beide FSA Steuersätze haben zwischen 49,6 und 49,7mm geschwankt, mit einer analogen Schieblehre gemessen, also sollten beide in der Toleranz sein, wenn man die 0,0050 Zoll Übermaß Toleranz mit einbezieht. Denn demzufolge nach sollten die Schalen einen Durchmesser von 49,822mm nicht überschreiten...

Diese Sache ist eh längst gegessen, da es nur vereinzelt ein paar frühe Modelle des 6.6 betroffen hatte...


Der CK in 1.5 soll um die $160 - $170 Dollar in den Staaten kosten. In England schonmal wesentlich billiger, dank dem schwachen Dollarkurs. Mal sehen, wieviel der bei uns kosten wird...


----------



## THBiker (6. Dezember 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der CK in 1.5 soll um die $160 - $170 Dollar in den Staaten kosten. In England schonmal wesentlich billiger, dank dem schwachen Dollarkurs. Mal sehen, wieviel der bei uns kosten wird...



wahrscheinlich das Gleiche in Euro...wegen dem schwachen Dollarkurs


----------



## Stefan3500 (6. Dezember 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich heute längere Zeit in amerikanischen Foren herumgeschlagen habe, bin ich auch auf ein paar interessante Dinge gestossen, SUFU sei Dank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx , dann bin ich ja beruhigt und mein Verdacht ist bestätigt.

Finds blöd von Chainreactioncycles, dass die auf Ihrer Seite nicht ein bischen näher auf das Thema eingehen. Stattdessen nur "not recommendet for Intense"  

Den Absatz im Steuerohr hat das Uzzi übrigens auch , aber 18mm Einpresstiefe müssten gehen.

Ich werde berichten

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (2. Januar 2008)

FSA Orbit Extrem Pro 1,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (23. Februar 2008)

so,hab nun nach 10 monaten meinen s.satz,trotz rgelmässiger pflege,durchgelassen.das teil blockiert.super!hatte nen da bomb drin........
ich fahre sehr viel bei regen/schlamm.von daher wären mir tipps von leuten recht,die ebenfalls viel am schlammen sind.ebenfalls hab ich ne sl ata.wodurch das teil etwas höher bauen muss.
hat jemand erfahrung mit reduzierhüllsen,um dann nen 1/8 zu verbauen?
ansonsten, wäre ich auch um tipps zu fähigen 1/5 dankbar.king fällt aus.ist mir zu teuer.......
sind die fsa bei viel nässe fähig bzw.kommt dann meine ata unterm u.rohr durch?
merci
der bernd


----------



## dh-biker (23. Februar 2008)

ich kann den Cane Creek Double X in meinem Socom drin. Und bin ehrlich überrascht. Hat super geklappt beim Einpressen und ist sehr schöne Qualität. Bisher auch keine weiteren technischen Probleme mit Lagerspiel oder ähnlliches.
Baut super flach , was uns Racern sicher gut gefällt.
Habe auch gesehen dass in dem M6 der gleiche drin ist.
Vom Preis her sicher etwas billiger als der Chris King


----------



## walo (23. Februar 2008)

glaub der cc baut zu flach.somit hab ich s problem mit meiner 66 ata.da die dann an mein unterrohr anschlägt.


----------

